# Philips TUV PL‑L 36W‑4P UV‑C 2G11



## FlashKat (Mar 16, 2017)

Is there fake or low quality version of these lamps- Philips TUV PL‑L 36W‑4P UV‑C 2G11
I am trying to convince my boss that we are getting ripped off from our contractor.


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 18, 2017)

i doubt that you're going to find them very cheap. that is a UV-C bulb which needs to be made from (iirc) quartz to allow the uvc thru, where as normal bulb glass will block it.


----------



## FlashKat (Mar 19, 2017)

I see them online for approximately $15.00 to $20.00 each. That is a reasonable price, but a contractor is charging an outrageous price.


FRITZHID said:


> i doubt that you're going to find them very cheap. that is a UV-C bulb which needs to be made from (iirc) quartz to allow the uvc thru, where as normal bulb glass will block it.


----------

